# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Connecting a washing machine without using a washing tub/sink

## BrissyBrew

I want to install a washing machine inside the bathroom, however I dont have room for a laundry tub, so how do I install the plumbing for the pipe, are there any particular products available so I can have the pipe comming out of the floor/wall and still look neat and establish a connection with the washing machine hose.

----------


## president_ltd

you'd still need to drain into a waste trap (presumably the one in your vanity) - just get a waste trap that takes an additional connection, the kind of thing that you'd have for a dishwasher. 
e.g. something like http://www.plumbing-troubleshooter.c...ges/dwtrap.jpg 
there are sizings to consider to ensure you don't use a drain too small & cause excessive load on the pump in your washing machine (see a thread on here on the number of people who have used a long extension flexible pipe for graywater only to have to kill their washing machine). 
as such, i'd recommend you ask your plumber.  you'll need them to plug it up anyway.

----------


## Smurf

I've seen it done in a self-contained hotel room so it's certainly possible. Not sure about the regs though as this was 20 years ago.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

From your description, I think you could use something like this if available in OZ.  http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100150363

----------


## wonderplumb

Mate the waste will have to be trapped of course, the spigot on a plastic trap wont handle a washing machine so it will have to have its own trapped waste. You will exceed your fixture unit loading on a 40mm basin waste with a washing machine running through it unless you increase the size of the pipe or increase the grade of the pipe from the machine to the floorwaste/main drain. If your basin waste is 32mm you have no hope. If it goes through a floor waste the height of the floor waste riser has to be a minimum of 200mm (from water seal to top of floor) to prevent foaming. If you have access to the drainage underneath you can get your plumber to cut in a junction and bring a 2" waste through the floor, in saying this, this is in accordance with the national code and the QLD code of practice may say something different and you will more than likely find a plumber who will fit it all up for you regardless! Get him around to have a look, Good luck!

----------


## BrissyBrew

> Mate the waste will have to be trapped of course, the spigot on a plastic trap wont handle a washing machine so it will have to have its own trapped waste. You will exceed your fixture unit loading on a 40mm basin waste with a washing machine running through it unless you increase the size of the pipe or increase the grade of the pipe from the machine to the floorwaste/main drain. If your basin waste is 32mm you have no hope. If it goes through a floor waste the height of the floor waste riser has to be a minimum of 200mm (from water seal to top of floor) to prevent foaming. If you have access to the drainage underneath you can get your plumber to cut in a junction and bring a 2" waste through the floor, in saying this, this is in accordance with the national code and the QLD code of practice may say something different and you will more than likely find a plumber who will fit it all up for you regardless! Get him around to have a look, Good luck!

  I have a 50mm waste to service the washing machine, just want a nice finish to connect the pipe to and for the wall pentration.

----------

